# Key stuck in ignition



## elchivogoat (Oct 25, 2021)

my key wont come out of the ignition after shutdown. I have a 2006 GTO. It would only come out when i disconnect the battery. I think it is the theft crap or something

Please help!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Im no expert on those, but most GM's hold the key in unless the shifter is in a specific position. There's usually a cable or solenoid which disengages it, and if the cable stretches or breaks, or the solenoid goes, then you have your situation.


----------



## elchivogoat (Oct 25, 2021)

cool thanks for the info


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Many times, all you need to do is move the shifter around a lot and it'll free up


----------



## elchivogoat (Oct 25, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Many times, all you need to do is move the shifter around a lot and it'll free up


Found the problem to why my key won’t release when in park..The first picture on the top is ￼ some type of release button that has a silver spring metal piece circled in green when I press it down it releases the shifter linkage from park into reverse/drive etc… now the picture on the bottom is a different release actuator/button that releases the key when it’s in park￼but it’s missing the Silver metal spring piece￼￼￼￼￼ for the area that is circled in the green that pushes down on the button for the area circled in the blue￼. Anybody have a p
















art number or the name of the part circled in red￼


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Its a fairly simple repair. It's good for you that you took my advice and dug into it. Yes those things you're calling silver springs are micro switches, which are actuating the solenoids I talked about. I have no part number, but you should be able to find an assembly or repair manual for your car and itll have the information that you need.

Or google it until you find it.

You can bypass it in the meantime


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

The best thing to do is to pull the old one, get a number off it or the specs, and then ebay or google it.


----------

